# Rebatch Question



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Do you add more FO to the rebatched soap?


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Might want to because it will usually burn off most of what you had..... I however don't, but I rebatch all my scraps into their own unique bar-


----------



## LostCreek (Aug 15, 2011)

At the risk of sounding like the novice I am...

How do you "rebatch" CP soap? Can I turn CP soap into liquid soap by rebatching?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

No, you cannot turn it into liquid soap. You shred or cut it into small pieces, melt in your crock pot or other nonreactive pan (say, very well enameled, NOT plain aluminum!) add a little liquid if necessary, add some more fragrance as desired (you won't need as much as for a CP batch), stir well, glop into molds, allow to cool. Voila!


----------



## LostCreek (Aug 15, 2011)

Sounds simple enough...wish me luck!

Thanks!


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh, I see I am not the only one today! :rofl dance:


----------



## LostCreek (Aug 15, 2011)

LOL! :rofl

Yep, didn't mean to jump in the middle of your thread...but saw a chance to get some information...

Thanks!


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh, no problem at all! :biggrin I need all the help I can get too! :tearhair Just a warm fuzzy feeleing that I am not alone! :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The problem with re-batch or HP....when you do get it to vaseline, it certainly is to hot to use any fragrance on it....so you try to let it cool below your flash point and it starts turning into shredded, shingles of soap, then cool enough to add the fragrance your pounding oatmeal into molds and trying to smooth it off.

If you add enough liquid to it to make it pourable, you then have this spongy weird feeling bar that warps.

Why all my scraps go into a huge bucket, I then chop them all into pieces and use them 50/50 in a regular batch of CP soap, scenting it with almond for my almond Biscotti soap. It's pretty, almond covers every scent and it's cheap. Really cheap as in dropping the price per ounce by 50%.

I also pack gallon jugs with shreds, by half, I scent with orange essential oil and a little coconut lime verbena. Fill with water. I shake them every couple of days and use this liquid soap for everything....slip and slides for the granboys  washing the vehicles, washing clothes, pretreating clothes, washing dogs, soaking nasty clothes, anything. But is it pretty like my liquid soap, no it's more liquid slime  Vicki


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks, Vicki. What exactly do you mean by 50/50. Only make a half batch and add this for the other half? I got this goo all glopped in. It still has little smell of the fragrance. We shall see tommorow when I unmold how it is. A rustic top right now. I may end up using this for washing clothes. One question would be would the oxide in the soap fade to my clothes?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Betty, I am not talking about your soap that is lye heavy....just the end of bars, the scraps from beveling, cleaning molds, soap bars that dent because I dropped them on the tile  Yes I use 50% and weigh it, that way it fills two molds exactly. Because my molds have dividers I can't add the two together in the bucket and pour, I have to put the shreds in the mold sections and then pour in the regular soap with the scent in it. Then poke at it with a wooden skewer  Almond gives you tons of time to work with, so no rushing is needed. Find a good one that does not turn brown with vanilla in it, so you have a pretty beige bar of soap with all sorts of colored flecks in it, even brown, from your throw away soaps. Vicki


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I already have started a collection of ends and scraps! Was planning to make confetti with it. :biggrin Will have to try that with the almond! Thought you were talking about this glop soap I just made! :lol


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I got the rebatched soap cut and curing. It does not look bad at all. AND it still has the fragrance! I used the crinkle blade to slice it. The tops look rustic. So a batch saved! dance:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

Betty you will love this soap, it lathers fantastic...and even more gentle on your skin


----------

